

Apple will buy Tesla – rumor - bdehaaff
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/16/rumor-says-apple-will-buy-tesla/

======
higherpurpose
I've always thought that if Steve Jobs would've been alive, he'd build an
electric "iCar" by the year 2020.

But Musk is never going to sell Tesla, unless Tesla is in deep financial
trouble, to the point of bankruptcy, and he'd still want it to succeed, since
his hope isn't really to become wealthy off Tesla, but to bring electric cars
to the mainstream. So that would be compatible with that goal - but only if he
thinks he can't do it himself anymore.

The fact that this rumor is almost a year old is probably a hint that the deal
failed. A meeting means nothing. Of course he would've done the meeting either
way.

